# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #27: New Injection Molded Extruder, Self Replicating Packages

## Eddie

*Project Update #27: New Injection Molded Extruder, Self Replicating Packages & Spool Holder*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Hello backers,
I am introducing a picture of the new extruder we will be shipping out with the BI V2.5. This extruder is very reliable and has a built in tension wheel to account for filament diameter differences. The final version will have a textured pinch wheel (brass protruding out) to allow for hand feeding of the filament into the bowden tube.

*Self Replication Packages:*
I would encourage people who purchased the self-replication packages to consider the following two options:
1) Upgrade to a second printer at 699$ and use the self replication package value towards that.
2) Get a reimbursement or shipping credit for them.
I am bringing these two options up, because the concept of self-replication worked really well within the context of V2.0. V2.5 now contains a lot of technological upgrades that make it harder to create your own printer from the self replication packages. It is still possible and we will ship the self-replication kits to those who want to build a second printer themselves.
Just to clarify we will be shipping the V2.5 standard components, no longer are we shipping V2.0 components. We haven't yet modified the V2.0 3D printed parts to work with the V2.5 parts nor do we know if it will work 100%. Please contact us directly at_info@bootsindustries.com_ with your order number for modification or inquiries.
*Spool Holder*
We received a few questions on the location of the spool holder. It is located on top of the delta tower and can hold up to 2 spools. Extruder and spool cannot currently be mounted on the same tower, this causes a problem for the triple extrusion configuration, but we will come up with a modification that allows the spool to rest on a surface next to the printer using the same spool holder.


*Production starts tomorrow! We will soon be revealing the final look of the machine!* 
We have been relatively conservative in the images we shared so far, but only because we want to avoid/minimize situations were we make announcements and then change it afterwards. 
Please let us know your thoughts!

----------

